# MBGFC Memorial Dat Tourn. Roll Call



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok who is in? Weather permitting the crew of the "Forgiven" will be there, for us a family fun crew this year, my sister will be first mate and our teenage kids as anglers. Hoping for 1-2' forecast and Bluewater inside of 80 miles or so! We are studying Hilton's and Terrafin and entering final countdown!

"Forgiven" 36 YF
Robert


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good luck to you Robert as well as everyone else who enters. My tourney season won't start until MGCBC


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

if you need a experienced deckhand i will be home that week.... and i live in OB


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Good luck to "Forgiven" and all who fish. I hear ya on the closer than 80 miles. A 50 mile run to a nice edge would be nice.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll be out there but will not be fishing the tournament...


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

I was not planning on fishing the tournament the Hatteras I usually fish on is not going. So with a 7 week old baby I figured i just go to the condo and sit by the pool. Well this morning all that changed my good ole fishing buddy Max Pace called me and asked if I could work the cockpit for him on the 68ft Buddy Davis "Ramble On". So I called the wife and she was cool with it so I will be fishing the tournament looking for the new state record Blue Marlin. Good Luck to all involved and be safe out there this weekend. 

Capt. Lee Michael Norris


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Looking like the weather is going to co operate!! 1-2' fri/sat! I am getting stoked!


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Team Scallywag will be down from TN fishing on "Privateer", a 48 Viking. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Blue Marlana will be out there looking for that big ol fat girl! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Reel Worthless will be there


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Caspr21 said:


> Blue Marlana will be out there looking for that big ol fat girl! Good luck to everyone!


Damn Wes, You are a married man. Leave those with fat girls alone!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Captain DP said:


> Damn Wes, You are a married man. Leave those with fat girls alone!


son.......shouldnt you be checking out the perch jerking forum and not the big boys club


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Caspr21 said:


> son.......shouldnt you be checking out the perch jerking forum and not the big boys club


Thinking about making a come back tour. Just looking around for now.:whistling:


----------

